# Sean M. Walsh Memorial Foundation for the purchase and maintaince of Police K-9s



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I wanted to share this and wasn't too sure where to put it. Mods please feel free to move it if it's in the wrong spot. 
Last November my co-worker was killed in Afghanistan, eight days before he was supposed to come home. Sean was an only child, had been in the Santa Clara Police Departments Explorer program, and his only goal in life (besides breaking out into spontaneous dance moves) was to be a Police Officer and eventually a K-9 Handler. 
He is survived by extended family members and his mother and his GSD Lena (The Lena Bean)
His mother decided to set up a Memorial in his name to provide police departments with working K-9s, the training of, and maintainance of said dogs.

On June 26th, Cheryl Walsh was able to meet with the Santa Clara City Council and present the first dog purchased and 10,000 dollars. The Sean M Walsh Memorial fund brings us Argo a Belgian Malinois.
Well Done Cheryl! 
Please feel free to grab some tissue and burst into dance.....





 
Thank you for viewing, and please share.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this Carrie, and thank Sean's mom next time you see her. The amount of money raised in a short time is a major accomplishment.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a wonderful tribute . Good for them!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Cheryl is a wonderful person. She actually cooked dinner for us at work the Thanksgiving that Sean was first deployed. I mean she cooked everything; loaded it up in her van and delivered it to us.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Being September 11th, I wanted to bump this. I hope that's ok. If it weren't for today 11 years ago, Sean wouldn't have been in Afghanistan.


RIP ya big dork!


----------

